# Building a GA16de N/A



## white94b13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and the Nissan world. I was wondering what kind of parts could i possibly pick through at the local salvage yard that would be compatible/interchangeable to install on my '94 GA16DE? (i.e: fuel injectors, throttle body, intake, bigger mass air flow, etc...) Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :newbie:


----------



## white94b13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Eventually I will be getting into a engine swap. But for the time being, I wanna a little more oomph out of it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think you're going to find much in the junkyard that will make a whole lot of difference. Some people have swapped over the SR20DE throttle body to the GA16DE, which also requires opening up the inlet of the intake manifold to match the bore of the throttle body. This seems to be only beneficial at high RPMs or if you are using forced induction. 
Another common swap is B14 camshafts to the B13, which is "supposed to" add 5hp. There's a good thread on this at the GA16 forums. There's some good info there about this:
Camshafts: B14 VS B13


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Not a whole lot you can do to it besides start piling on the boost. Aftermarket for the GA is very limited.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

A big reason the 1995 and later ga16de was rated at 5 hp more was because it had a more efficient head:

"Of the years of GA16, the better head to use for performance work is from the 95-99 GA16DE. This head has larger ports than the older 91-94 variant. The late head also has intake ports that are a straighter shot into the cylinder. The older head directs the port flow to the side which was probably done for more intake swirl. The later ports shoot straight in and flow better. The easy way to spot an older head is the manifold which kinks to the side on the older heads. The new style head is good for about 5 more hp over the old style head."
Sentra.net - Kojima's Garage - Engine Modifications

Who knows maybe it also took having a different cam(if it even has one), and only 2 piston rings instead of 3, to give it a total of 5 more horsepower.

-----

As far as the cams are concerned, the way anobii puts it I can't imagine it's worth doing:

"I believed the cams were different, as everyone had stated, and wasted countless hours degreeing both series of cams. When it was all said and done, both the B13 and B14 cams returned IDENTICAL lift, duration, and most importantly valve event timings measured ad .050" lift.

Away from the Physical characteristics of the cams, this: 

"The stock 1995-1999 GA16DE camshafts have a 5-degree larger lobe separation angle than the 1991-1994 cams. This gives them slightly more top-end power..."
Sarah Forst

What does this even mean? WTF is slightly more power? 1? 2? 3 hp? When does it happen? what does it do to the bottom end? Torque? Its statements like this that get peoples attention but don't mean anything. There's not a shred of viable data to back that statement up but for as long as I can remember it been touted as true."
Camshafts: B14 VS B13

-----

The larger throttle body would most likely be good for 0 - 2 hp:

"On the Dyno, the larger throttle body did not help the peak power more than 1 hp but kept the power curve flat across the top for 400 rpm and gave 2 more hp past the peak from 6300 to 7300 rpm. Now the power curve is virtually flat from 6000 to 7300 rpm with no more than 4 hp deviation! This is big fat useable hp, not like the peaky hp that Hondas typically have. An equivalently modified D series motor usually has a slightly higher but pointy power curve. This motor has a big fat slope that is flat across the top. Guess which motor is faster, the one with more area under the curve!

We suspect that once we improve the head flow, the throttle body will make a larger contribution to the peak power. However we also feel that on stock cars or near stock cars, the only difference will be an improvement in throttle response."
Sentra.net - Kojima's Garage - Engine Modifications

-----

NOTE: stock 1991-1994 ga16de makes 85whp

The stock MAF is plenty unless you're making a lot of power:

1991-1999 - 50mm maf - 160whp (GA16DE)
*1995 - 1998 240SX (S14) share the same connector as the 1995-1999 Sentra/200SX (GA16DE) and are rated for 230whp* (Means no splicing or cutting wires)
All SR20DE maf's are rated for 250whp (stock maf 50mm)
Ford Cobra maf - 350whp
N60 maf - 325whp
Z32 maf - 500whp

MAF max voltage is 5.15V and running a different maf requires a reflashed ECU or engine management (SAFC, Greddy E-manage, etc) 

-----

Same goes for fuel injectors:

OEM NISSAN INJECTORS -
185cc - 125whp (GA16DE PINK)
259cc - 175whp (SR20DE RED)
333cc - 225whp / 4 bar – 260whp (SR20VE GREY)
370cc- 250whp / 4bar - 290whp (SR20DET PURPLE)
444cc – 300whp / 4bar – 345whp (DARK RED “S15”)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

I have an upper intake with a se-r TB on it(Bored out and a Thermoblock Spacer), I have a 95 intake cam(have replaced it before on other b13s it does make a slight difference). I have a obx 2 piece 4 to 2 to 1 header and a UR Crank pulley for sale, along with a digital dash and a JWT ECU with their POP program for the GA and an electronic window switch for the Vtc, cusco front strut bar and an active tuning rear strut bar...along with some other parts..shot me a PM of what parts you want/need....


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

TOOQIKK said:


> JWT ECU with their POP program for the GA


I've been looking for a flashed ECU.
How good are these for a mostly stock GA?


----------

